# lawn mower blades



## Karda (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi never posted here and have a question. Are lawn mower blades hi speed steel. I want to make some flat wood turning tools and I think a mower blade will if it is HSS thanks


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 13, 2018)

Karda said:


> Hi never posted here and have a question. Are lawn mower blades hi speed steel. I want to make some flat wood turning tools and I think a mower blade will if it is HSS thanks




I really doubt they are HSS...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 13, 2018)

No. They are mild steel and would not make even marginal turning tools. There are plenty of suppliers where you can order M2, M4, or just about any other steel you want in round or flat stock. New Jersey steel Barron, alpha knife supply, specialty steel... just google it and you will find something.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Karda (Jun 13, 2018)

ok thanks


----------



## Leroy Blue (Jun 14, 2018)

NYWoodturner said:


> No. They are mild steel and would not make even marginal turning tools. There are plenty of suppliers where you can order M2, M4, or just about any other steel you want in round or flat stock. New Jersey steel Barron, alpha knife supply, specialty steel... just google it and you will find something.



Aldo is the best knife steel supplier on the east cost!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karda (Jun 14, 2018)

ok thanks


----------



## steve Pannell (Jun 16, 2018)

I think some of the bigger commercial mower blades are 5160 and maybe a few are 1095. You might find these on the bigger HP riding mowers. Most of the box store mowers like Toro, Husky, etc are el cheapo mild steel blades and that's why they get dull and wear out so fast. Find you one of those big hatchet blades off of a big brush hog pasture shredder and you will have some good hardenable steel but you will have to forge it or do an awful lot of grinding to get it to shape and then re-harden and temper it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karda (Jun 16, 2018)

thanks , I want hi speed steel not hi carbon. I don't want to get into hardening and tempuring


----------



## steve Pannell (Jun 16, 2018)

You might get some M2 from these guys. https://www.alphaknifesupply.com/shop/m2-carbon-steel
FYI, M2 is high speed steel that has mostly replaced T1 steel. Make your tools and send them out for heat treating. Several knife supply companies provide heat treating services.


----------

